# Mixing Mbuna and Peacocks



## malibudandy (May 20, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon tank with a colony of Yellow Labs (6 fish about 3-4" each) and quite a few babies and juveniles in the rocks, and one jewel cichlid. A friend has asked me if I wanted 4 very nice (and quite large - 6 in) peacocks and I am really tempted. But someone told me that mixing peacocks and mbunas is not a great idea. Any thoughts? I don't have any other available tank.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

well a 55G for some peacocks is a little too small however the labs will probably get along with the peacocks being they are considered to be the least aggressive of the mbuna....that jewel may get nasty tho...what peacocks will you be aquiring?


----------



## malibudandy (May 20, 2009)

A very nice Red Empress male with 2 large females, and a strawberry peacock. The jewel may turn out to be a meanie - it took the tail off a target fish already. If it gets too nasty, the guy at the LFS will take it back.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

ya *** never owned any peaccocks so idk how big ure various species will get but i know that mbuna are generall smaller maybe someone who keeps peacocks can help u out


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The empress is a hap (not a peacock) right? Gets too big and boisterous for a 55G.

Strawberry peacocks are hybrids so they will likely be aggressive enough to stand up to the labs.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree with DJ. Red Empress is a great fish (a hap), but breeding in a 55 would get dicey. Other smaller, less aggressive peacocks should work fine with labs, though.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The jewel should be okay as long as it's a single. Just don't add another one.

Red Empress need a larger tank, especially so for more than just a male! Once spawning begins, they will tear a smaller tank to pieces.


----------



## malibudandy (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback. I do realize that the Red Empress is a big fish for the 55 gallon. It's just that it is such a gorgeous fish. And the Jewel I have is so pretty that I put up with it. I will not get it a mate, per your advice. I may then just add the strawberry peacock. I am a sucker for gorgeousness.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

malibudandy said:


> I am a sucker for gorgeousness.


You aren't the only one, and it can be hard to use a bit of self restraint. I've driven home many times with a cooler full of fish trying to figure out where in the world I was going to put them.

If you have multiple tanks, you have more options. If you only have one tank, or full tanks, play it safe.


----------



## malibudandy (May 20, 2009)

How true it is. I have 4 tanks, and have still run out of options. I have also run out of room in the house. I have a spreadsheet listing the fish per tank, their current size, their projected size, all the time trying to stick to the 1 inch per gallon rule, which I break but rationalize it by massively overfiltering. Imagine my delight when the guy in the LFS suggested that it is OK to overstock cichlid tanks to reduce aggression (OK, so he is trying to sell fish, I know).

In my next life, I resolve to have a 4 acre fishroom.

BTW, this site is hands down the best one I have visited, and I have been to many and not just for cichlids.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Uh oh... 

You can't use the "one inch of fish per gallon rule" with cichlids...

And you have to be very careful as to what you house together.

Be very wary of the LFS guy...

These fish are too aggressive to categorize that easily, and overstocking will blow up on you _really fast_ if you choose the wrong stock!


----------



## malibudandy (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. That's why this forum is good, both for asking questions and looking at the species profiles.


----------



## bimmer88 (May 17, 2009)

i've managed to mix mbuna with peacocks with no problem... you just have to make sure the peacocks are MUCH bigger than the mbuna... the mbuna won't so much as bother them  ... now when i throw in something that's the same size or smaller than the mbuna, its a different story....


----------



## lam man48 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a single male jewl who is so colorful and he's not as aggressive as he would be with his mate but hes fine with everything i've put him with 6 yellow labs and others


----------

